# WildTangent Web Driver (Remove)



## rugbug (May 31, 2000)

I am trying to remove from the add & remove. It will not remove. I have Windows XP. How do I remove it?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Enter Safe Mode and try deleting it there via Add/Remove Programs control panel.


----------



## jvic (Apr 17, 2004)

WildTangent Manual Removal:
Start the registry editor. This is done by clicking Start then Run. (The Run dialog will appear.) Type regedit and click OK. (The registry editor will open.) 
Browse to the key:
'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Run' 
In the right pane, delete the value called 'wcmdmgr', if it exists. 
Exit the registry editor. 
Restart your computer. 
Delete the following directory and its content: %WinDir%\wt\
Note: %WinDir% is a variable (?). By default, this is C:\Windows (Windows 95/98/Me/XP) or C:\WINNT (Windows NT/2000).


----------



## rugbug (May 31, 2000)

jvic said:


> WildTangent Manual Removal:
> Start the registry editor. This is done by clicking Start then Run. (The Run dialog will appear.) Type regedit and click OK. (The registry editor will open.)
> Browse to the key:
> 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Run'
> ...


----------



## jvic (Apr 17, 2004)

Note: %WinDir% is a variable (?). By default, this is C:\Windows (Windows 95/98/Me/XP) or C:\WINNT (Windows NT/2000).

It is C:\Windows\wt


----------



## rugbug (May 31, 2000)

I don't know what this means. I want to delete a program from my add remove list. and it will not remove. The program is WildTangent Web Driver


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

WARNING: Using Registry Editor incorrectly can cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall Windows. Microsoft cannot guarantee that problems resulting from the incorrect use of Registry Editor can be solved. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.

Back up by Exporting the entire Registry

First, export a backup of your computer's registry so you can import this directly after doing the below 'Clean Up the Add/Remove box' in case you incorrectly edit the registry.

Click the Start button, click Run, and type REGEDIT. Click OK. In the Registry Editor; From the Registry menu (or click File), choose Export Registry File. In the Save In list, select the folder where you want to save the backup. In the File Name box, type a name for your backup file, such as "Options" or "Backup." Click Save. The file is saved with a .reg extension. You now have a backup registry that can be double clicked and will replace the new one youre going to make, if you make any deletions you don't like. This registry backup is good for only a limited time!

***

Clean Up the Add/Remove box

Sometimes, when you uninstall a program, its entry remains in the Add/remove programs listing. Or you might delete something manually and find that the entry remains in the list of uninstallable programs. You can clean up the list and remove programs that you've already uninstalled. Run Regedit and navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall. From there, you can remove any unwanted items, which are in the form of Registry keys.


----------

